# Why Bilt-Hamber Finis-wax is so rare used wax among detailers?



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Is it hard to get or "under hyped" product?
I think that 250ml bot to 29,95£ is great value. Durability is also very good.


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

i think bilt hamber have some great products but they dont come in fancy colourful packaging so get somewhat overlooked.


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

e32chris said:


> i think bilt hamber have some great products but they dont come in fancy colourful packaging so get somewhat overlooked.


This!

Something like auto finesse may do the same but comes in any packaging. In my experience both brands re good but the bilt hamber stuff is always better value for money.


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Detailing is all about business... Bilt Hamber is not as well known in the industry as many others so does not seem to carry the same brand cache that can be used to dupe unsuspecting customers into thinking they are getting a superior product. Pity, as my only experience with Bilt Hamber has been very positive indeed and this was with Autobalm - not a great beading LSP but very durable and enhanced a finish beautifully as a combined prep and protection product. 

It pays to peel back the hype and the fads and look at products for what they really are and then you can discover the real gems of products


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

e32chris said:


> i think bilt hamber have some great products but they dont come in fancy colourful packaging so get somewhat overlooked.


Have to agree, down to marketing, they don't seem to push their products as much as others!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Be more like the big detailers on here get free samples to push there products.
And just because its not massive on dw don't mean it is not.
Look how there constanly pushed the likes of autofinnese etc.
Dodo used to be the same but not spoken much now days.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

In all fairness I've yet to find a poor product from BH. Their Finis wax is superb.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The only product from Bilt Hamber which I was not impressed with was AutoBalm, everything else I thought was very good. I do like the style of the tins for holding Finis and their rust treatments are very impressive

One thing which does seem to be missing with BH products is a depth of experimentation which we see with other products and guidance for how the products could work together


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

Am a big fan of BH having most of their products and found them very good... Only thing is they prefer to remain kind if low key and less marketing which is a little sad, wish they were more popular :-( 

The Finis Wax I like, gives a nice glossy look and lasts decent enough around 3 months from one coat.. And yes I like the aluminium tin which it comes in  



Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Thanks... we did just win best shampoo, best wheel cleaner, and most durable wax/sealer (finis-wax ) in Auto Express mag (Spring issue) against all the leading brands. Now I know Auto Express gets knocked, but it sells more copies per year than any other car mag should be important. Their tests are objective, side-by-side, where all in the products are judged fairly. Nice awards to win and we want the products to be judged on performance rather than hype and popularity votes. It was nice to hear about finis… “If money were no object this is the wax to use. It led the beading test throughout and showed little sign of slowing at the end” 

Good test on one panel divided into squares and treated with 25 LSP’ s all subject to regular detergent washing. Exactly the kind of test we conduct when testing our products and yes we do spend more time on this than marketing and it’s something I’m happy to continue doing.


----------



## Moggytom (Dec 28, 2011)

I just got some regular clay and soft clay on there special offer and I'm well impressed with the packaging compared to the Maguries stuf I use to use and the price is better to, when using the clay it seemed easier to use and love the fact I can do it with water  

Quick question to above is the powder on it to stop it drying out in the box ?


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Thanks... we did just win best shampoo, best wheel cleaner, and most durable wax/sealer (finis-wax ) in Auto Express mag (Spring issue) against all the leading brands. Now I know Auto Express gets knocked, but it sells more copies per year than any other car mag should be important. Their tests are objective, side-by-side, where all in the products are judged fairly. Nice awards to win and we want the products to be judged on performance rather than hype and popularity votes. It was nice to hear about finis… "If money were no object this is the wax to use. It led the beading test throughout and showed little sign of slowing at the end"
> 
> Good test on one panel divided into squares and treated with 25 LSP' s all subject to regular detergent washing. Exactly the kind of test we conduct when testing our products and yes we do spend more time on this than marketing and it's something I'm happy to continue doing.


Still wait link or pdf:thumb:


----------



## VixMix (May 8, 2008)

Moggytom said:


> I just got some regular clay and soft clay on there special offer and I'm well impressed with the packaging compared to the Maguries stuf I use to use and the price is better to, when using the clay it seemed easier to use and love the fact I can do it with water
> 
> Quick question to above is the powder on it to stop it drying out in the box ?


I have found that the powder is there to stop the clay sticking to the box/waxed paper. If you get water in the box the clay is a nightmare to get out!

I've used Bilt Hamber products for years now and they really are fuss free and great value. :thumb:


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I just love BH Korrosol too!

All the strength and power of iron x but not the awful smell! actually smells quite pleasant!


----------



## [FIN]Dani (May 20, 2011)

..and Bilt Hamber Auto-foam is best for prewash, no foam is better than this.
So many test with white paper done to prove this in Finish forum 
sm81 can explain better, my english is so crappy


----------



## Porkypig (Jun 20, 2012)

Definitely a fan of BH Clays. I have had quite a few different clays but once I discovered BH have never bought anything else, great value and they worka treat with just water as a lube. I still have a Zymol Clay kit that was £50 (bought in a moment of weakness) unused as I can't imagine it being better than BH.

Also like Autobalm as a part of the finishing process. :thumb:


----------



## Bilt-Hamber Lab (Apr 11, 2008)

Powder is there as a release aid, keep the release paper that's with it too, and if needed talc them after use.


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

It's cyclical. Fads come and go but people always come back to quality. 

I love the ethos and quite frankly, I quite like the smug feeling of knowing that I'm getting something where somebody cares about the result as much as the profit.


----------



## Mattb23 (Feb 3, 2012)

I had some bilt hamber wax auto balm, it was really hard to work with but the result were amazing, and it last ages


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Another fan here.
Whats the complaints about packaging, is it because it gets shipped in a plain box or something? the tins/cans/tubs seem excellent quality to me. Really good finish and any screen print is level, clear and well printed. Labels are of decent quality and are always applied "straight" I think of the products I have, they look the part and perform:thumb:
I have paid for expensive waxes that look like they have been decanted and packaged/labelled in someones shed.

That said, I dropped a tin of BH qd spray on my bonnet yesterday because the can became slippery in my hand. Left a lovely scratch:wall:


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Exactly the kind of test we conduct when testing our products and yes we do spend more time on this than marketing and it's something I'm happy to continue doing.


IMHO this is what it comes down to. At the end of the day who else makes a clay with plain water as the recommended lubricant. Yes they loose out on sales of QD but its a product that just works rather than the latest how can we make the most money and hype this to the max idea (and of course our clay only works best with our own qd  ). I prefer BH packaging to most - the Auto Finesse packaging I hate for example. If anything the whole concept of a dedicated lubricant needed for claying is just going to put newbies off anyway and after all the best way to increase sales is to increase your user base.

Re autoexpress, until they test polish/AIO's and lsps separately I find it hard to trust any of their reviews - and I used to be a subscriber (comparing apples to oranges springs to mind). However congrats on the wins regardless of this. At the very least it gets the brand into the view of a wider audience and lets people know there is an alternative to car plans latest offerings in Sainsburys or wherever! Personally I would not have heard of BH Clay if it wasnt for the autoexpress review a few years back when I started taking seriously looking after cars


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

I have never tried a BH product and been dissapointed. Not many product ranges i can say that of.


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

I used finis wax at the weekend in preperation for a show in my steel grey bmw coupe. I bought the finis wax at the same show last year. I think it is fantastic and will difinatly be buying another pot once i have finished this one. I reckon i have another few car worths in it. Cheers bilt hamber!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

Mattb23 said:


> I had some bilt hamber wax auto balm, it was really hard to work with but the result were amazing, and it last ages


more water on the pad and less balm a LITTLE spreads a LONG way


----------



## SKY (Sep 25, 2011)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Thanks... we did just win best shampoo, best wheel cleaner, and most durable wax/sealer (finis-wax ) in Auto Express mag (Spring issue) against all the leading brands. Now I know Auto Express gets knocked, but it sells more copies per year than any other car mag should be important. Their tests are objective, side-by-side, where all in the products are judged fairly. Nice awards to win and we want the products to be judged on performance rather than hype and popularity votes. It was nice to hear about finis… "If money were no object this is the wax to use. It led the beading test throughout and showed little sign of slowing at the end"
> 
> Good test on one panel divided into squares and treated with 25 LSP' s all subject to regular detergent washing. Exactly the kind of test we conduct when testing our products and yes we do spend more time on this than marketing and it's something I'm happy to continue doing.


BH Autowash is the nuts, I use it all winter as its especially good at dissolving all the winter crud and I only use a tiny bit.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

I have one complaint about BH Finis wax..........It's ridiculously under-priced for such a superb wax, so easy to use and results are stunning.
I also have the soft clay, surfex HD, Dynax UC, cleanser-fluid and Auto QD.
Very good products that I will always use in preference to some of the more boutique makes..

Kev


----------



## sm81 (May 14, 2011)

spursfan said:


> I have one complaint about BH Finis wax..........It's ridiculously under-priced for such a superb wax, so easy to use and results are stunning.
> 
> Kev


Shut up, please:lol:


----------



## PaulBen (Nov 10, 2012)

Been thinking bout getting a sample pot of finis wax, all these comments have help me make my mind up! :thumb:

Got some clay and korrosol to try too.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Just how i like it,no fancy packaging and products that work.


----------



## Spyco (Mar 24, 2011)

Bilt-Hamber Lab said:


> Thanks... we did just win best shampoo, best wheel cleaner, and most durable wax/sealer (finis-wax ) in Auto Express mag (Spring issue) against all the leading brands. Now I know Auto Express gets knocked, but it sells more copies per year than any other car mag should be important. Their tests are objective, side-by-side, where all in the products are judged fairly. Nice awards to win and we want the products to be judged on performance rather than hype and popularity votes. It was nice to hear about finis… "If money were no object this is the wax to use. It led the beading test throughout and showed little sign of slowing at the end"
> 
> Good test on one panel divided into squares and treated with 25 LSP' s all subject to regular detergent washing. Exactly the kind of test we conduct when testing our products and yes we do spend more time on this than marketing and it's something I'm happy to continue doing.


One thing to keep in mind Pete is when people are talking about detailing products or detailing in general may come from various angles. To some people detailing may just be washing and waxing the car, a process which involves just a few products and is absolutely fine. However you do know what it takes to get from this










to this










and this!










I must have used at least 5-6 of you products giving them two thumbs up to single one of them.










There quite a few products you are offering that are not really talked about because they are directed to specialists rather than the hobbyist but they are really top notch. For example, it may does not give an extra gloss and rich wetness but Dynax is definitely one of the best "waxes" I have used.


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Too bad it s not available in Canada , or I haven t seen it yet .


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

I used this wax first time today, and have to say that question asked by OP is 101% accurate. How this wax is overlooked is way beyond my understanding, while waxes of other companies are getting more airtime, then they are worth.

During summer and in recent time I have waxes both from Mitchell & King and Definit1ve Wax, two boutique manufacturers from UK. While both of these waxes were great (respectively Armour and D.urus), Finis seems to be better than these two, for a small fraction of price, and yet it has also small fraction of hype ,especially compared to Def.Wax. 

IMO it's a must, either if You are using something from lower end of detailing range,as well as if You are only into highend , boutiqe marques. However, in the second case, the truth could be quite painful...


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Good thread to resurrect...:thumb:

Bilt Hamber dont do any big marketting, i think the odd add in classic car mechanics or such like.

Top product simple to use and very effective.

I have it on my work van a white Mercedes Sprinter Luton Body... mind i only treated the cab not the whole box section....:lol:


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

Love this thread

If i am correct BH made thier name making rust proofing products for the offshore oil industry.

the Dynax is just amazing stuff and so are all the other rust proofing/conversion products.

BH are one of the undersung hereos of the detailing world Finnis is Ace, QD is good, auto wheel is the best.

Keep it up BH a true british inovative company..


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Because it does not have a fancy name to it.


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

The whole range of bilt hamber products is top notch if you ask me:thumb:


----------



## Suba (Feb 2, 2013)

Finis Wax is lovely to put on by hand (directly with fingers). It is a decent wax though I have not noticed it lasting particularly longer than other waxes (might just be down to the preparation). Definitely worth the money though!!


----------



## MonkeyP (Jul 7, 2012)

I use so many bilt hamber products and every single on is great! they do what they say on the tin. auto foam, auto wash, auto clay, hydra wax are the main ones i use.

I will probably try their cleanser fluid at some point. if you see some of the independent tests that people do BH comes up on top a lot of the time! highly recommend their products.


----------



## andyrst (Apr 6, 2009)

great products in my eyes.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As mentioned there coatings for on oil rigs are legendary.

The Cleanser is a simple effective paint cleanser oh so so simple.


----------



## alan1971 (Apr 11, 2013)

i put a single coat over srp near on 3 months ago, and its still beading and shinning like crazy and dont look like giving up anytime soon.


----------



## Matty77 (Nov 7, 2012)

While it's perhaps true that they're not hyped like other products I've been extremely impressed with every BH product I've used so far and they're all great value for money....and lets not forget they're a British company too!!!


----------



## evotuning (Oct 16, 2009)

Water beading of BH Finis on my car,quite impressive I must say


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Got some on order, can't wait to try it out:thumb:


----------

